# Oil or grease from Fusion heat press



## SoAmpd (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello, sometimes when I press a shirt (Hotronix Fusion) there are black marks on the part of the shirt that was threaded on or hanging under the press. Then I wipe the bottom with a napkin or something and see the oil coming off, but it happens again after a while. Where is this dirt, oil, or grease coming from? If anyone has experienced this or knows what I'm talking about, how do I stop it? Thanks in advance.


----------

